# Does anyone here get the Velocity Channel?



## Mike Phillips

Does anyone here get the Velocity Channel?


I've heard of people saying they watch re-runs of Overhaulin and other shows like this in the U.K. and other parts of Europe.

I get asked via Facebook all the time how people can watch our TV show and the only answer I have is that it's on the Velocity Channel.

Anyone across the pond have access to Velocity Channel?


----------



## stangalang

I tend to watch overhaulin on the discovery channel or turbo, don't think sky has the velocity channel ?


----------



## Luke M

Never heard of the channel Mike. It's not on Sky or Virgin Media over here (England)


----------



## muzzer

Only available in the US and Latin America it seems which is a shame.


----------



## Alexaudi26

I have Virgin tv here in the UK on there bigger package and have not seen it

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRITEMAX

Has anyone with Kodi and a VPN found access to the Velocity Channel here in the UK?


----------



## moochin

BRITEMAX said:


> Has anyone with Kodi and a VPN found access to the Velocity Channel here in the UK?


I have kodi, velocity used to be our go to channel but according to the missus it's stopped working, I don't use it much as I'm way too busy faffing with the car whilst having a cheeky beer😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

Discovery Channel buys quite a few Velocity shows such as Overhaulin' but there is no Velocity channel as such.


----------

